

Argentina, Brazil agree on cyber-defense alliance against US espionage - detcader
http://rt.com/news/brazil-argentina-cyber-defense-879/a

======
wpnx
Link is broken, I think you meant this: [http://rt.com/news/brazil-argentina-
cyber-defense-879/](http://rt.com/news/brazil-argentina-cyber-defense-879/)

~~~
detcader
thx

